# Wildly unscientific poll!



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

Just wondering if there is a marked difference between genders on the Vizsla "Wild Child" scale? From reading over the various boards I get a generalized impression that girls tend to be more stubborn and crazy than the boys? Any thoughts? 

One vote here for a male (Henry) being RELATIVELY easy going, biddable and calm.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

One vote here for an absolutely crazy, clownish and wild, yet snuggly and overall loving male.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley girl is our "wild child" for sure and she definitely tends to be VERY stubborn, so I guess she fits that description to a T. 8)

We call Cooper our "goofy goober". He's just a big loveable sweetheart, although he does have a stubborn streak - it just presents in a different way. Riley will blatantly misbehave, while Cooper pretends like he's clueless and doesn't know what's going on. :


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper's wild in that he is crazy energetic, but he just acts like a total goof about it. He seems to know when whatever he's doing is particularly hilarious/adorable, since he amps it up. This is common when we're out playing and he's just galloping around like an absolute doofus (not graceful at all, very bouncy and wiggly)--we'll laugh at him, he'll notice, and then he turns it up 100x. 

And when he's being stubborn about stuff, he pretends he's not listening to you, or like he doesn't understand what you're asking him to do. He's very rarely outright defiant about doing something he doesn't want to do--just acts like the idiot I know he's not!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

In my case, the boys are just puppies. Goofy, unco and almost always playful. My girl however, is driven and focussed. Very business like almost. She is super high energy when hunting, but relaxed and ever so polite and gentle at home.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My Ruby is a wild child. She has always been last dog standing with energy. She runs circles around her V BFF Chase. Chase (10 months) always wears out and lays down and Ruby continues to do her crazy run. 

Ruby is very smart and calculating while Chase is just content staring at the sky. Chase gallops happily while Ruby darts in and out. He can never catch her. 

From my experience so far I see a big difference between male/female personality.


----------



## kdaly (Jan 31, 2013)

I've only had our boy Duke for 2 weeks now (he is 13 weeks). However, he is way more laid back then what I was expecting because I had been reading up on the forum before getting him! I am still afraid he is going to turn into a wild child once he outgrows the sleepy puppy stage ???


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Dugo our male puppy (now 6 months) is a bit of a couchpotato and a cuddle bug although he can run like the wind and get the zoomies everyday! 

After reading the thread on which combination of genders is best and now with the input on this interesting poll I am mentally preparing myself for the day that Dugo will get a little sister .......


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Baxter is 6 months now and spends most of the day on the sofa! He is at his happiest snuggled up on our laps. Every evening like clockwork he gets up on the sofa with my husband and snuggles in with his face under his chin and goes to sleep until we go to bed.

He goes for 2 walks a day, 45 min walk and a 15-20 mins off lead run in fields and woods etc. And then again for a 30-40 min walk in the evening. There has been many times when he has walked for a couple of hours too but he just goes with the flow and as long as he goes for a couple of walks a day of around 30 to 40 mins he is fine with that. We went on a Viz Whizz where many local V's meet up once a month, there was 40 of them. Had such fun all running through the forest off lead with each other! 

I am sure as he gets older the walks will get longer but at the moment he isn't as energetic as I expected him to be. He is stubborn, but when he ignores us we are firm and he then does as he is told. He is adorable, loves the kids and other dogs. Turning into a great member of the family!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles needs his fair share of exercise, but 2 hours off leash trail running will do it for the day. During the week he gets an hour run in the morning, 45 min walk/ training/ or fetch at lunch, and an hour off leash play at night. He is really good if he gets his exercise and lounges on the couch and cuddles with us when well exercised. No more crate when left alone, and very little destruction as a puppy. He is energetic, but never frenetic. We have found that he is more laid back than many of his V friends.


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmmm, scientific analysis reveals so far we have two wild girls and a passel of goofy and/or relatively calm boys....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Was told that males are more clingy, females are a tiny bit more independent.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we went to a HPR training session on sunday (organised by our local gundog club) and there were 4 V's in total in our group of 8, (including Ruby's brother ;D) Ruby was the only girl and tbh she was the calmest V there.


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

With our Gus (8month old male), he is 95% business and that strictly pertains to playing fetch if we are inside, and following scents if we are outside. He has zero time chew toys and could care less about rawhides or bones. I have yet to wear the little guy out where he just lays on the couch all night. If he isn't pointing around the corner waiting for you to throw the ball down the hall for the 1,000th time that day,he just may be found laying at your side. He is a total lover and more velcro than spider man kids shoes when we are out and about.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

*beware* Wild boys do exist! I am the proud mama of one of them! 

Otto is completely out of his mind. He is pretty much on overdrive at all times when we are out and about. Inside he is a piece of cake. Such a good boy while we are gone. He's a big time whiner when he wants to go potty, to get under the covers, or when he is in need of attention. Not extremely clingy - more independent, but lovable and just a lover of life!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Guess I would have to classify my Willie boy as pretty calm and mellow. Of course, he is a grown (6-year old) adult neutered male. He rarely barks, and when he does, he has a darn good reason, so I always listen to what he is trying to tell me. 

Still gets the zoomies, though, and still likes to play with his toys. In the summer, he hunts very intently out in his yard, with laser-like focus. And he does play pretty rough with other dogs. All in all, he is a perfect fit in my "pack of two".


----------

